

CSS Animated Fish Tank - ritchiea
http://liveweave.com/GSquYM

======
tux
This is incredible what you can do with CSS now a days. Thank you for sharing.
Will use this on living room HDTV ^_^ Also, never knew of LiveWave website
_bookmarked_.

